# Fresh Strawberry Butter



## Raine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Fresh Strawberry Butter *



[size=-1][/size]

_Ingredients:_ 

1 cup strawberries, hulled
¾ cup powdered sugar
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, softened 

_Directions:_ 

Put strawberries in processor; purée until smooth. Add sugar and butter; process until smooth, fluffy and bright pink, about 2 minutes. Spoon into crock, wrap airtight and refrigerate. Can also be frozen. To serve, let butter stand at room temperature for about 1 hour until softened slightly; do not use microwave oven. Makes 12 servings. 

*PER SERVING: Cal* 101 (67% fat) *Fat* 8 g (5 g sat)* Chol* 20 mg* Sodium* 1 mg *Carb* 9 g *Calcium* 5 mg


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

Pancakes!  I need some pancakes smothered in this butter!!


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2005)

i'll be putting it on my french toast thank you very much


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2005)

Heavens, add a little milk or cream and you could frost a cake...YUM

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2005)

This sounds so good!!  Thanks Raine!

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Jul 28, 2005)

That sounds good!  I used to have a recipe for rasp butter but heaven knows what I did with it!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 29, 2005)

Corazon, just sub out the raspberries for the strawberries, and there ya go!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just found that recipe in an old cook book I have. I will be making it with my garden fresh berries. Yes pancakes and strawberry butter, YUM


----------



## PrincessinAK (Jul 29, 2005)

This sounds great! Do you think frozen strawberries would work?


----------

